# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Big Bore Shoot Kurow, 10th 11th March 2018

## Harryg

Ok Guy I've been talking with Stug and Jakewire  and settled for 10/11th March for this years event
Format will be similar to last year.
Meet at Kurow 10.00am. Make way up to station woolshed and set up in the shed for the night. Depending on numbers I'll take along the Kai cooker and provide dinner for us , provide your own breakfast
We are intending setting up some different  targets as well as the original targets, we want people to have a fun day.
After dinner hope to have a spot light for wallaby so bring a small bore to. space may be limited for this but will try and give everyone a shot.
Those interested please reply to post and either Stug or myself will be in touch

----------


## Fireflite

Book me in + my sleeping bag! :36 1 5:

----------


## SiB

I'm keen! (Is .308 big enough?????)

----------


## Kiwi Greg

We will be there  :Cool:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

Weekend in the calendar Harry.

----------


## oraki

> I'm keen! (Is .308 big enough?????)


I'm keen as well, but yours is even bigger than mine. Iron sighted 303 be ok?
It will be weather dependent for me though. Leave a wee spot under a rock for me. I'll self cater

----------


## Harryg

> I'm keen! (Is .308 big enough?????)


plenty big enough

----------


## Tentman

Hello Guys - I hope to come along this year . . . now will my rifle do??  Its 8mm (.319 projectile), open tangent sights, and weights 6.0 lbs wringing wet.  Its not an 8x57 but it is a Mauser 98, built 1921.

----------


## stug

> Hello Guys - I hope to come along this year . . . now will my rifle do??  Its 8mm (.319 projectile), open tangent sights, and weights 6.0 lbs wringing wet.  Its not an 8x57 but it is a Mauser 98, built 1921.


Sounds good. You can reacquaint yourself with the 9.3x62.

----------


## Harryg

I'm sure it will be just fine. 319 projectile that's bigger than the 300 that my 375 H&H uses
look forward to meeting you

----------


## Harryg

> I'm keen! (Is .308 big enough?????)


sorry for not replying sooner 
be just fine. First year I only had the 6.5 x55 but that soon changed acquired with the help of Stug the .375 H&H. Be aware it is addictive

----------


## Tentman

> I'm sure it will be just fine. 319 projectile that's bigger than the 300 that my 375 H&H uses
> look forward to meeting you


Thanks Harry.  Not 319 grains, point 319 diameter (as opposed to normal 8mm at .323)

----------


## southernman

right on, I am going to try and rework my shifts, in out of Canada, to be back for this years meet. 
 Got plenty of time, to get back one of my med bores, 358 win or 9.3x62.

----------


## oraki

@matagouri. It's your weekend off. No excuses

----------


## stug

Here is a nice looking .450 Rigby for someone. (Nothing to do with me) @Kiwi Greg you could fire one in each hand!

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1447209592.htm

----------


## jakewire

Tasty but wonder how much it costs to feed.

----------


## stug

> Tasty but wonder how much it costs to feed.


$2 a projectile plus around 100 grain of powder

----------


## jakewire

Not too bad as it probably wouldn't get fired that often.

----------


## 40mm

Sure cant wait till my 40mm carbine is ready... hopefully sometime in the next few years.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Here is a nice looking .450 Rigby for someone. (Nothing to do with me) @Kiwi Greg you could fire one in each hand!
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...1447209592.htm


Its a very nice rifle, would have brought it but they wanted too much, 1K more than listed & you can't chuck a scope on it so I didn't grab it, the open sights weren't finished when I viewed it, might be now ??

----------


## Harryg

https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Lis...?id=1470558017
Anyone looking for a spare gun for the Big Bore shoot in March this would seem like a good deal

----------


## NZscopes

Do you have targets like this for the shoot?

----------


## stug

Nope, where do you get them?

----------


## Harryg

> Attachment 79248
> Do you have targets like this for the shoot?


Not yet where did you get that one

----------


## Harryg

> Attachment 79248
> Do you have targets like this for the shoot?


 @NZscopes It's not all that long to the shoot now can you tell use where we can get some of those targets

----------


## Woody

How about explaining the setup for those of us who don't know please?

----------


## stug

> How about explaining the setup for those of us who don't know please?


Meet in Kurow 10ish Sat morning. Head up to farm and put gear in woolshed. Have a quick lunch then go shooting
We have some informal shooting at targets at 50yds to start with. Usually a paper target shooting 4 rounds off the sticks and 4 freehand. 
Then have some balloons at 50, 40 ,30, 20yds, 1 shot at each target.
This year Harry and I are going to try and organise a moving target and hope to set up a course that you walk through and shoot targets.
Usually have a few gongs at 200ish yards to shoot.
And the infamous frying pan at 100 yds.

Back to woolshed for dinner.
Saturday night is try and get some wallabies (doesn't have to be a big bore, a few .223 used last year)
Sunday possible wallaby shoot in the am.

Rifle calibre is whatever you have. Ideally a big thumper, but we have had 7x64, 7-08 in the past.

----------


## Redaxler

Hi.

Is there still any space available for this event/shoot? It sounds like a lot of fun.

----------


## stug

> Hi.
> 
> Is there still any space available for this event/shoot? It sounds like a lot of fun.


Yep plenty of spaces left.

Probably a good time for people to either reply here or PM me if you are attending. We will limit it to 15 people this year. 
No cost, you mioght just be asked to bring something for the dinner on Saturday night. 
You will need to self cater for all the other meals (Sat lunch, Sun breakfast, Sun lunch although every other year we have gone by mid morning Sunday)
Accomodation is a woolshed. You need your own sleeping gear including stretcher/mattress, and cutlery crockery etc.

Any other questions, fire away.

----------


## jakewire

I'll be there Stug.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

We will be there Stug  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Harryg

I'll take care of sat dinner again most likely use the Kai cooker again. so you will only need lunch and breakfast

----------


## Fireflite

I will be turning up again!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## southernman

Righto, I will be back in NZ for March, I like to come along to this shoot. :Have A Nice Day: 
 I am going to leave both my med Bores in Canada, as I would like them for spring black bear, and moose/elk, this coming season, I like having the 9.3x62 on hand for a camp gun/spare. bear and wolf country.  :Omg: 
 Anyone willing to lend out a 9.3x62, .358win or 375 H&H, I will supply my own ammo. 
 My biggest Cal rifle currently in NZ, is a M70 in 7x57.  :Have A Nice Day: 
 Should bring the .17 fireball, if there's a few rabbits about, fun bunny gun.

----------


## stug

I will have my 9.3x62 there, but it is opensighted and the sights regulate with a 286gr doing about 2260fps. A couple of the other guys coming have 9.3's that are scope sighted. Harry has a scoped 375 H&H. So there should be plenty of options.

----------


## stug

8 coming so far, space for 7 more.

----------


## Harryg

> Righto, I will be back in NZ for March, I like to come along to this shoot.
>  I am going to leave both my med Bores in Canada, as I would like them for spring black bear, and moose/elk, this coming season, I like having the 9.3x62 on hand for a camp gun/spare. bear and wolf country. 
>  Anyone willing to lend out a 9.3x62, .358win or 375 H&H, I will supply my own ammo. 
>  My biggest Cal rifle currently in NZ, is a M70 in 7x57. 
>  Should bring the .17 fireball, if there's a few rabbits about, fun bunny gun.


My 375 H&H will be there for you if you want it. Bring along the .17 there should be a few hares and wallaby this year again
Stug's 9.3x62 is a good gun to shoot I used it the first year we had the shoot

----------


## stug

@SiB  @oraki  @Tentman  you guys still keen?

----------


## Tentman

I am, its inked in for me - with an ounce of luck I will have my single shot 375 by then (I think its a 375x303 but I won't really know till its in hand)

----------


## FRST

Sounds like a fun event, might have to organise one for the North Islanders!

----------


## oraki

> @SiB  @oraki  @Tentman  you guys still keen?


I'm still keen on coming down, but will as a heckling spectator than competitor. Still waiting to hear back from the butcher about my shoulder, hopefully it'll be in a sling by then and on its way to be fixed. Haven't shot anything bigger than the 22 for the last 8 months, and even that has me flinching now. Would only be for the Saturday, so will provide own tucker etc

----------


## stug

No probs oraki, there will be plenty of tucker for the Sat dinner.

----------


## Carpe Diem

I've made contact with @Harryg via PM.

Happy, 30 Cal Terry and I are now booked into the local Kurow Motel on the strip.... Those interested let me know and i'll send details after I get back after from a wet tramp in the Ruahines next week.

Locked and loaded boys and with leave passes granted (this time for me)!

----------


## Harryg

We have something like this in mind for the shoot
knocking over a charging Buffalo
https://youtu.be/Nfk_pJgsk4M

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> We will be there Stug


Sorry Guys, we can't make it now....pretty gutted to be fair  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Harryg

> Sorry Guys, we can't make it now....pretty gutted to be fair


Can't like that. Bugger

----------


## stug

> Sorry Guys, we can't make it now....pretty gutted to be fair


That's a bugger! Always 2019.

----------


## oraki

It's still looking like I'll be turning up, just for the Saturday tho. Boys got trials in Dunedin on Sunday, so be leaving home stupid o'clock to get down there. 
I've been working on a gadget that may allow me to shoot yet. Trying it out this weekend....

----------


## stug

Just under 2 weeks to go!

----------


## Tentman

Hello Guys

After the shoot I'm going off to see if I can get Peder (the Dane) onto a Tahr.  Weather permitting we'll head up the Macaulay to MacKenzie hut on the Sunday afternoon and come back out on Wednesday morning.  This will be an "old fella" style hunt, as opposed to young guy ball busting stuff.  Anyone else is welcome to join us, I will have plenty of room for gear on my ute but not much for passengers (I run an extended cab) so another 4wd is probably required if you want to tag along.  We won't be crossing anything that needs a snorkel , most 4wd's with AT tyres will fly up there.

Let me know if you're interested.

Foster

PS my 38/303 arrived but its a bit of a project . . . .

----------


## Harryg

If the weather gods hold true according to YR we should be in for a good weekend. Long range weather looks good for next weekend with little wind and 19 degree. 
Make sure you bring a plate, knife and fork. I'm cooking dinner again but I can't provide utensils 
See you next weekend guys

----------


## jakewire

Good as Harry, looking forward to it
I'll try to remember my sleeping bag this time.

  @Fireflite
Are you bringing my 22 250  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## southernman

Where about in Kurow, are we meeting up ?, I take it it's 10:00 on the Saturday, 
 Any recommendations on a hotel /motel,  for the Friday, 
 Booking ferry tickets, at present. 
Tentman, I be keen to head up the Macaulay, for an explore, new tyres on the bighorn, after 3 flats this week,

----------


## stug

I'll PM everyone info about where to meet what to bring etc tomorrow. I can't help with recommendations for accommodation for the Fri night sorry. @Harryg or @jakewire will have a better idea.

----------


## jakewire

@southernman
If  you wish to you can stop at my place Friday night then we will go from there
give me a PM.

----------


## Fireflite

> Good as Harry, looking forward to it
> I'll try to remember my sleeping bag this time.
> 
>   @Fireflite
> Are you bringing my 22 250


 @jakewire it's yours for the weekend!

----------


## Harryg

> @southernman
> If  you wish to you can stop at my place Friday night then we will go from there
> give me a PM.


Sent @southernman a pm with the similar 
We will look after you

----------


## jakewire

> @jakewire it's yours for the weekend!


Is that all
Ah well I shall have two days to negotiate.
see you there.

----------


## Tentman

> Tentman, I be keen to head up the Macaulay, for an explore, new tyres on the bighorn, after 3 flats this week,


Good Oh, sounds great, the McAulay nearly always "provides" .  The MacKenzie hut has everything except your personal clothing/sleeping gear and food.

----------


## jakewire

It's pretty easy guys, never actually thought about posting this before
Nobody that  doesn't want to doesn't have to pay for accommodation in Kurow on the Friday night
Harry or I can easily put you up here in Oamaru then we can go from there.
 just let us know,
Regards.

----------


## stug

I've sent PM's to everyone I think is coming. If you are coming but haven't received a PM then let me know.

----------


## jakewire

I have a silver Hilux with a canopy, if your not sure of where your going  meet me on the left hand side of the road in the car park just before the turnoff to cross the river into the Haka

 If your going to be late ring ring 027 416 2953. and so long as your not bringing a 270 we will sort you out.

It's actually ok if you do, it's just we have a special area for that caliber

----------


## oraki

> I have a silver Hilux with a canopy, if your not sure of where your going  meet me on the left hand side of the road in the car park just before the turnoff to cross the river into the Haka
> 
>  If your going to be late ring ring 027 416 2953. and so long as your not bringing a 270 we will sort you out.
> 
> It's actually ok if you do, it's just we have a special area for that caliber


I'll stay in my naughty corner until it's dark,then no one will be able to tell what one I'm shooting. :Psmiley:

----------


## jakewire

Special needs are a big business these days, don't be afraid Oraki, you'll have your own group,
It is possible that there will only be one of you,however we will try and fit you in.

----------


## Tentman

> I've sent PM's to everyone I think is coming. If you are coming but haven't received a PM then let me know.


Stug - you must have sent mine by snail mail - or is it a case of "the cheques in the mail"  Cheers

----------


## Harryg

If any of the guys that are coming to the big bore shoot tomorrow has a good spot light could you please bring one along. my one has shit it self 
Thanks

----------


## stug

Charging up the batteries for my Maxtoch as we speak.

----------


## oraki

New battery in the dolphin, 2 charged batteries for the 'knockoff' Led lenser, Maxtoch thingame




I'll be the one having a snooze in the carpark in the morning. They needed another driver tonight to do a callback, and I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. Heading straight down when I knockoff in the morning

----------


## jakewire

Righto mate we'll see you there.

----------


## stug

Done and dusted for another year. The weather came to the party this year. We had a few different targets this year. Only 6 wallabies shot this time, the ground was unusually wet so couldn't cover the farm properly.
Great to meet everyone  , better start planning the next one.

----------


## oraki

Thanks for the great weekend guys. Those animal targets were something else, as was the charging one. Great to put names to faces, and to silence the 270 naysayers.... Boom....thunk, boom....thunk, boom...thunk. Who knew they could shoot out to 200m. Pfft

Top stuff,cheers

----------


## Shootm

Looks like fun. 
Well done to the organisers, targets look awesome  :Cool:

----------


## Harryg

Thanks to all the guys that turned up and made the weekend. We had a bloody good time 
Weather was great. This was the first year we have not had any wind 
Stug done a great job on the targets was a shame to put holes in them. 
Really glad the charging lion worked and no one got injured
See you next year

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good stuff guys.

----------


## jakewire

Yep A really good day
well organised by Stug and Harry
Great effort and a lot of fun.

----------


## sambnz

Is that Cecil the Lion?

----------


## stug

> Is that Cecil the Lion?


His twin brother Cedric.

----------


## mikee

> His twin brother Cedric.


Looks like he had had a bit too drink the way he wobbled down the hill. Looked bloody fun though

----------


## MSL

What, no Jeffery?

----------


## stug

> What, no Jeffery?


I noticed some fine cracks in the bolt handle, so I need to send it away to get checked and possiblt re-welded before I shoot it again.

----------


## Mooseman

Looked like a lot of fun , neat targets.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Thanks to all the guys that turned up and made the weekend. We had a bloody good time 
> Weather was great. This was the first year we have not had any wind 
> Stug done a great job on the targets was a shame to put holes in them. 
> Really glad the charging lion worked and no one got injured
> See you next year


looked like the first 2 shooters should have got a good mauling from the cedrick  ? , neat looking setup must get out more

----------


## oraki

> looked like the first 2 shooters should have got a good mauling from the cedrick  ? , neat looking setup must get out more


Cedrick only drew blood on one shooter....and if he'd been real he would've got the 303 fella who stuffed up when stacking his mag as well

----------


## Harryg

Wonder who will be coming next year

----------


## southernman

Yep great weekend, great to put sum names to faces, 
 Tentman, myself and peter, the Dane, headed in to the Macaulay on Sunday afternoon, magic place, several Thar seen, and two young bulls shot, one sadly unrecoverable, peter has his first taste of the southern alps, and now has a massive blister for his efforts, 
 Headed out Wednesday, and Peter and myself are still in twizel, few rabbits shot and todays effort fishing,  was several salmon and one rainbow, and a few more rabbits, two of witch, Peter is planing on cooking, 
 I postt up a few photos once back in town.  
 Thanks to Harry, stung, and tentman,

----------


## Fireflite

> Wonder who will be coming next year


100% next year. The work calendar has been booked out and no correspondence will be considered!

----------


## Tentman

I thoroughly enjoyed myself and its a must do in my calendar now!  Many thanks to Harryg, Stug and Jakewire for a superbly organised event.  I think Stu has missed his calling though, he should start selling paintings (of African game).

Also, I can recommend Harryg's cooking, and if you ever get a chance to sample Mrs Harryg's relish (I swiped the opened jar) its superb - think she'd give up the recipe Harry?

----------


## Harryg

if you ever get a chance to sample Mrs Harryg's relish (I swiped the opened jar) its superb - think she'd give up the recipe Harry?[/QUOTE
 @Tentman
Mrs says thanks for your comment. There are a few jars left I'll save them for the Toby shoot in November. As for give up her recipe ?

----------


## Cordite

Someone put a lot of love into those targets.  Nice touch.

----------


## Harryg

Might try and add something like this to next years shoot who's in
https://youtu.be/Mz6fgh25JHM

----------


## jakewire

It would be cool Harry.

----------

